# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Knobbeltje in nek

## Mich

Ik heb al een aantal jaar een knobbeltje in mijn nek. Niet zo groot, ong. een cm in de lengte (maximum). Het is van buitenaf niet te zien, dus het is niet zo groot. Ik heb dit dus al zeer lang, heb er geen last van, het is ook beweegbaar naar alle kanten. Ik heb de indruk dat het de laatste tijd toch iets groter is geworden. Mijn ma zegt dat dit niet erg is, maar is dit zo?

Grtz

----------


## Petra717

denk t ni... ma je kan voor de zekerheid tog ff na vragen

----------


## Hummelink

Lijkt me toch beter dat je even naar de huisarts gaat. Als er kans is dat het kwaadaardig is zal hij je zeker doorsturen voor onderzoek.

----------

